# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  "Operation Sand" is complete

## reptileszz

I got my sand in this morning! I washed it no less than 15 times until I felt like sand was the only thing leaving the bucket. I used a cup to put it on the bottom ever so carefully. It is cloudy but certainly better than I expected it to look. 20 pounds was more than enough sand too. I wasnt sure it was going to go the distance but it did! I love the way it looks. Thank you Michael for the recommendation. Here is a cloudy pic. This was taken mere moments after I put the sand in. Not too bad!

Thanks everyone for all the advice!

Carole

----------


## Felis

Yeah, looks much better! I´m sure the water will clear soon. Beautiful tank  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Tony

Looks awesome.

----------



----------

